# Calling SAWMAN... When the 50 Beowulf isn't big enough!



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Enter the .700 WTF - yes, a .70 Caliber shoulder-fired rifle!

http://tacticalgear.com/news/dinosaur-hunting-one-700-round-at-a-time/

Cuts through 1/4" steel plates like butter - simply AWESOME! :thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Holy Crap Batman!!! Thats a big Ass bullet.:blink:*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, I don't want that thing up to my shoulder....:blink:


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Why?? :001_huh:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yikes !!*

Looks like that little gun weighs 20+lbs. That would help somewhat but......13,000fpe has an equal reaction at some point.

My 458Lott shooting a bullet with a L O N G bearing surface is about all I want to have on my shoulder when the primer cracks. I actually like recoil to some point, but when you get up into the 460Wby Mag energy levels it quickly switches from fun to brutal. 13K slips into a whole different world of actual harm done to the human body. A detached cornea is very possible. --- SAWMAN


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats a baby gun....Get yourself a 20mm lotte as seen on "Sons of guns" then you will have the biggest gun on the block. :whistling:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Also........*

........my 500S&W mag with a 18"bbl,loaded with a 440gr WFNGC, and at 60K psi is no slouch in the recoil department. Some rifles you simply throw up to your shoulder and fire,some you are awhare that you first have to think about a couple of things. Placement of stock on shoulder and cheek weld on stock(eye relief)are a couple that come to mind. --- SAWMAN


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

So, you're loading a live round into the bolt while it's OUTSIDE of the receiver and then you're inserting this potential hand grenade into the rifle with a chance of jarring or dropping the thing with the firing pin protruding?

Rick


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I Suspect......*

.......that as in most(all?) bolt guns,the firing pin is retracted until the bolt is turned in(locked up). A lot of the big 50BMG's operate in this same manner.--- SAWMAN


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

is that a 50bmg necked up??? should make a good youtube video for recoil..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, thats alot of firepower, what would one use that for?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

tanks and terminators are all i can think of


----------

